# Witcher crash on startup



## inferno89 (May 24, 2009)

A lot of my friends recommended this game to me so i thought i should try it. I have an HP laptop dv9312tx and my system spec using pc wizard '08 1.871 are as follows :


> Manufacturer : HP

> Mainboard : Quanta 30BD

> Chipset : Intel i945PM

> Processor : Intel Core 2 Duo Mobile T5300 @ 1733 MHz

> Physical Memory : 3072 MB

> Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 

> Hard Disk : FUJITSU (120 GB)

> Hard Disk : FUJITSU (120 GB)

> DVD-Rom Drive : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4084N

> Monitor Type : LGPhilipsLCD - 17 inches

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/1000 PL Network Connection

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 3

> DirectX : Version 9.0c (September 2009)

The version of the game i have has been patched to 1.2.0.1160. The moment i run the witcher.exe, windows displays an error that the application has stopped working. This is the message it gives me when i ask for details :

AppName: witcher.exe AppVer: 1.2.0.1160 ModName: witcher.exe
ModVer: 1.2.0.1160 Offset: 00314f0a

Also an important point is that my notebook also has Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit as well. I tried the game on that, but it didn't work out there as well. The same problem "The application has stopped working" occurs the moment i run the game. It was out of sheer desperation that i installed XP SP3 32 bit in dual boot, with the hope that the same problem won't occur.

It was really frustrating when it didn't work out.

I have forceware 179.48 installed for my Nvidia Geforce go 7600 for windows xp, which i know is sufficient to run this game.


I would be happy to provide the requisite information if needed.

i need help!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Try Disabling *DEP* first and then we'll see if that is blocking it.

http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1119812.htm



> 1. Navigate to "All Programs" and "Accessories"
> 
> 2. Right-click on the icon "Command Prompt"
> 
> ...


Upgrade your directx 9 to the latest version 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if Mcninjaguy's advice didn't work, try to run the game in a windowed mode
to do that without entering the game, do this :

press start -> Run
type: regedit

now you will see a list on the left
choose "HKEY_CURRENT_USER" (double click to expand it)
navigate to "software", also double click or just click the "+" beside it
navigate to "CD PROJEKT RED" -> "Witcher" -> "Settings"
click on settings
you will see a long list on the right
find "full screen" and double click on it
a box will appear and there is a number "1" in it
just change it to 0
click ok

now the game should work in a windowed mode

(lots of games won't crash in a windowed mode)
just try the game now


----------



## inferno89 (May 24, 2009)

thnx 4 responding ppl

@Mcninjaguy
I followed the steps in the link you posted and disabled and restarted my pc. But it didn't work. As for the directx version, i have the latest.

@RockmasteR
i went to regedit. Selected "HKEY_CURRENT_USER" and then "Software". I looked for 'CD Projekt Red" but it wasn't there. So i thought that i do have the game installed, so i searched and found a directory by the same name in "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE". Then i navigated to "Software" ->"CD PROJEKT RED" -> "Witcher", but there was no settings folder there. Only a folder named "1.00.0000". No long list appeared there, only "(Default)", 'Install Folder", "Language". No long lists, no full screen option.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

oh right!
I think the game didn't make the registry key cause it can't be launched.
I think the game has its own launcher, can you even access it?
try to go to the game's directory and see if there is a file called launcher
It's been a while since I played the game so I forgot sorry about that
if you can access the launcher see if there is settings in there and if you can launch the game in window mode or even decrease the video settings


----------



## inferno89 (May 24, 2009)

I checked but the launcher app doesn't have any settings tab. Only

Launch Game
Register Game
Check for Updates
www.thewitcher.com
View Readme
View Manual


thats it.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the game does not support laptops and mobile video cards.
try to apply windowed mode like this :

if you have a shortcut of the game, right click on it 
you will see a line in the Target area
the last three letters should be .exe
now try to add this: -windowed
and be sure that there is a space between the .exe and "-"
so it should look like this : c:\------------\witcher.exe -windowed
try it
also try to apply the 1.3 patch

also try to use an old Nvidia Forceware if you have one use it (169.x and older)


----------



## inferno89 (May 24, 2009)

I tried the windows mode but it didn't work out man. Sry

thnx 4 ur help. I appreciate it. 

I think il buy the enhanced edition of the game, it has fewer bugs and is better. I guess il stick to this then. Thnx guyz. tc


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You can download the enhanced version and upgrade your current one.
Go to the witcher website and download it. Its free for people who bought the original game.

http://www.thewitcher.com/community/en/www/ee_description.html


----------



## timogelu (Sep 2, 2009)

I had the exact same problem 10 minutes ago, just try right-clicking on "witcher.exe" in the "system" folder then click "proprieties", go to the "compatibility" tab and check "Run in 640x480 screen resolution" after which you can run the game.
This worked perfectly for me, hope it helps


----------

